# INFO FOR GRANDPARENTS OF DONOR CONCEIVED CHILDREN



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello I was wondering if anyone could help. 
We have just had a BFP after D IUI and I was wondering if there were any books written specifically for our families to read. Both sets of parents are very pleased for us and we discussed the donor issue with them before we embarked on tx. But I thought maybe they would find it useful to have some literature they could read in their own time incase they had questions they didn't feel they could ask us. I looked on the DCN site but the books there seemed to be aimed at the parents themselves or the children. 
Can anyone recommend a book suitable for grandparents to be of donor conceived children?
Thanks in advance, spooks


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Spooks
Very many congrats on your BFP and great that you have supportive family behind you.  As far as I know there are no books specifically aimed at grandparents, but I do know that our members often give their parents the Telling and Talking books to read and another good one is Ken Daniels book Building a Family with the assistance of donor insemination.  This is only available via DCN in the UK.  It can also be helpful if grandparents have a copy of the appropriate My Story or Our Story book for children at their house so when children stay, their own special book can be read there too.
Best wishes
Olivia


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Dear Olivia,
thank you very much for your speedy reply 
I'll get onto that


----------

